# Alors que la liberté d’expression est encore trop souvent...



## SolitaryShell

Buonasera a tutti, mi aiutereste a tradurre questa frase? Non riesco a capirne bene il senso.
Si tratta di un articolo in cui si parla dei tafferugli in piazza Taksim.

"Alors que la liberté d'expression est encore trop souvent mise à mal en Turquie, certains observateurs craignent légitimement que la ‘rigidité’ urbanistique introduite par le bétonnage des abords de la place ne menace la survie de cette plateforme citoyenne.

"Dato che in Turchia, la libertà d'espressione è ancora troppo spesso compromessa, alcuni osservatori temono legittimamente che la 'rigidità' urbanistica introdotta dalla colata di cemento nei pressi della piazza, non minacci la sopravvivenza di questa piattaforma cittadina." 
Cioè questi osservatori sarebbero a favore della limitazione della libertà?
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao SolitaryShell,
Secondo me, "alors que" segna la simultaneità, e si traduce per lo più con "mentre" o "nel momento in cui".
D'altra parte, quel "ne" (craignent légitimement que la ‘rigidité’ urbanistique introduite par le bétonnage des abords de la place *ne* menace la survie ecc.) è del tutto espletivo e, se non sbaglio, non va tradotto, pena inversione di significato: "temono che la rigidità urbanistica minacci la sopravvivenza...". Dunque, gli osservatori temono per lo spazio di libertà (e la stessa libertà democratica) costituito dalla piazza se i suoi dintorni venissero collati di cemento. Sono contrari alla limitazione della libertà e all'estensione del cemento...
Okay?


----------



## SolitaryShell

Ciao Matoupaschat, grazie per l'aiuto! Logicamente, anche a me, sembrava più lineare il fatto che gli osservatori fossero contrari alla limitazione della libertà,  quindi il "ne" non va tradotto perché, appunto invertirebbe il significato, ma perché viene utilizzato allora?


----------



## matoupaschat

Temo che non ci sia una vera spiegazione. 
Informazioni complementari *QUI*, sotto *III. −**[Ne ne semble pas marquer la négation et est considéré comme explétif] *e *QUI.*


----------



## SolitaryShell

Ok, grazie mille Matou!!Ora è tutto più chiaro!


----------

